# Fitting three 7-9 year old's in a Forester?



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Our kids are 7 and 8. They are both average height, slender kids and so are the friends we would like to be able to take with us. 

Most of the time, they are in 5 point harness seats, a Britex and an Evenflo. These are both way too wide to fit a third kid in our 2004 Forester. We have some boosters that were given to us (Graco Turbobooster), but we can't fit a third one using those either. Will anything fit 3 across in this car?


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Letitia said:


> Our kids are 7 and 8. They are both average height, slender kids and so are the friends we would like to be able to take with us.
> 
> Most of the time, they are in 5 point harness seats, a Britex and an Evenflo. These are both way too wide to fit a third kid in our 2004 Forester. We have some boosters that were given to us (Graco Turbobooster), but we can't fit a third one using those either. Will anything fit 3 across in this car?


The bubble bum booster seat is PERFECT for fitting three across. Check them out.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

